# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών > Παρουσίαση Πρόχειρων Κατασκευών >  >  dtv απο παλιο λαπτοπ

## fuzz

οτι εμεινε απο ενα παλιο υπολγιστη δεκαετιας χρησιμοποηθηκε για να γινει η τηλεοραση

κατ αρχην αγοράστηκε η κεντρικη πλακετα στα 20,00 € περίπου - ειχα απο μια παλιότερη κατασκευή ενα καλώδιο LVDS που χρειάζεται να ενωθεί η οθόνη με την πλακέτα της τηλεόρασης (υπάρχει κ έτοιμο για καθε οθόνη εγώ το έφτιαξα μόνος μου) οπως και ενα inverter  για το backlight , τα ηχεια του υπολογιστη τα κολησα στην πισω μερια τς οθονης  ενωθηκαν ολα μαζι φορτωθηκε το καταλληλο για την οθονη μας firmware (1280Χ800) μπηκε κεραια , τροφοδοσια ψαξιμο για καναλια κ ετοιμη η νεα 15' τηλεόραση με Ελληνικό μενού   - η πλακετα εχει πολλες εισοδους HDMI - VGA - USB (για MEDIA PLAYER & ΑΝΑΒΑΘΜΙΣΗ)

----------

aktis (04-07-17), 

Gaou (12-07-17), 

Lord Vek (01-07-17), 

mikemtb (01-07-17), 

vasilllis (01-07-17)

----------


## fuzz

και ενα video

----------

dias0 (03-07-17)

----------


## KOKAR

εγω ειχα παρει την v56 και ενω ειχα δοκιμάσει με πολλά πανελ και σε διάφορες αναλύσεις και πολλα firmware ποτε δεν μου δούλεψε σωστά.....

----------


## fuzz

> εγω ειχα παρει την v56 και ενω ειχα δοκιμάσει με πολλά πανελ και σε διάφορες αναλύσεις και πολλα firmware ποτε δεν μου δούλεψε σωστά.....



ειχε αναλογικο tuner αν θυμαμαι καλα
προς το παρων δεν δοκιμασα αλλο πανελ εχω παραγγειλει καλωδια και περιμενω να τα παραλαβω σε κανα 20ημερο , θα δοκιμασω τοτε και θα ενημερωσω
οταν λες ποτε δεν μου δουλεψε σωστα?τι εννοεις?δουλευε κ κολαγε?

----------


## JOUN

> εγω ειχα παρει την v56 και ενω ειχα δοκιμάσει με πολλά πανελ και σε διάφορες αναλύσεις και πολλα firmware ποτε δεν μου δούλεψε σωστά.....




Ετσι ακριβως την ειχα πατησει κι εγω πριν 6 χρονια ..Την πηρα μαζι με  πολλα καλωδια για να δοκιμαζω διαφορους τυπους πανελ αλλα δεν δουλευε  σωστα..
Μου ειχε βγει γυρω στα 100 ευρω,ακομη τα κλαιω,παιζει να ειναι η ποιο αχρηστη αγορα που εχω κανει ποτε..

----------


## fuzz

το καλωδιο LVDS το εφτιαξα μονος μου γιατι δεν ηταν συμβατο με το πανελ , μηπως παιζει κ σε εσας κατι τετοιο ?

----------


## fuzz

παρελαβα 14 καλωδια LVDS απο bangood - και δοκιμασα με μια νεα οθονη που ξηλωσα απο χαλασμενο λαπτοπ αυτη εχει αναλυση 1366Χ768 , επαιξε με την πρωτη!!!!

----------

aktis (23-07-17)

----------


## aktis

Εχει και DVB-T2 λέει , ωραίο , για μετα απο 2 3 χρόνια που θα ξαναπετάμε τους  dvb-t (1)   δέκτες μας ...
Απο ευαισθησία πώς πάει ;

----------


## fuzz

> Εχει και DVB-T2 λέει , ωραίο , για μετα απο 2 3 χρόνια που θα ξαναπετάμε τους  dvb-t (1)   δέκτες μας ...
> Απο ευαισθησία πώς πάει ;



απο ευαισθησια μια χαρα!!!με εσωτερικη κεραια χωρις ενισχυτη κανω ληψη τωρα...βεβαια ειμαι απεναντι απ τους πομπους...ενα θεμα που παρατηρω ειναι οτι "καινε" πολυ μερικα εξαρτηματα...γι αυτο αν παρατηρησεις στο τσιπακι του αποκοδικοποιητη εχω βαλει εξτρα ψυχτρα

----------

aktis (23-07-17), 

angel_grig (24-07-17)

----------


## KOKAR

> ειχε αναλογικο tuner αν θυμαμαι καλα
> προς το παρων δεν δοκιμασα αλλο πανελ εχω παραγγειλει καλωδια και περιμενω να τα παραλαβω σε κανα 20ημερο , θα δοκιμασω τοτε και θα ενημερωσω
> οταν λες ποτε δεν μου δουλεψε σωστα?τι εννοεις?δουλευε κ κολαγε?



ναι οντως , ηταν αναλογικο του tuner του , το καλώδιο ηταν 6bit οπως και το πανελ που του ειχα βάλει, το πρόβλημα ηταν οτι ενω το πάνελ ηταν 6:10 μου τα έδειχνε ολα 4:3...

----------

